# Hi to all, my Munchkin is very pleased to meet you...



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi all... please welcome my cat, Marsh, to the forum.

I took a long time researching breeds and especially breeders, before getting a cat, i wanted somebody special, with a wonderful personality.

Marsh, short for Marshmallow is a Munchkin, he's all white, he has wonderful silky hair like an Angora and big plummed tail. Obviously, short legs, and he's a polydactyl to boot!  That was just an unexpected bonus. Polydactyl cats have more than 4 toes on each front leg, they're considered lucky  

I found the most fantastic breeder in NY, she's one of those great people who dont' do it for the money, but for their cats and the joy they bring others. He was raised in her loving arms before coming home with us.

Here's some pictures of him, he's 4.5 months now, weighting 4.7lb. He'll be 7-8lb at most.

He's extremely social, he wants to be with us everywhere we go, he loves people, he's the first to greet everybody at the door. He's loving, never ever scratches us, quiet, and he loves belly rubs. He loves to play and runs around with his tail high in the air! All around a sweetheard of a cat. 

Here's some pictures, you can view more on my website through my profile link  In the first picture, he is at 4 weeks old with sister and mom, he's staring at the camera.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

What a gorgeous kitten! Both of you are very weclome!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Marsh is adorable.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum to you and your beautiful kitty :lol: 

Btw, why are they called munchkins? Is it b/c of their shorter legs or just the type of breed they are?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi and welcome to the forum..Marsh is just so beautiful and cute


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Marsh is adorable. All stretched out in the kitty bed is my favorite picture of him.

Before Jeanie and Julie get here, would you mind if I were to claim Marsh for my own? :wink: He would be happy, right here with Angel, Cujo, Mia, Twinkie, Stevie, Ray, Elly, Chaos and all the rest of the gang. Oh yes, and me, too! We could establish weekend visits for you, of course...

Peace,
Mike


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Mike, you are hopeless! I'm sure i know why you named your kitty "Angel", cuz that's the only angelic creature in your house. You catnapper you!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. Your little kitty is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

kitkat said:


> Welcome to the forum to you and your beautiful kitty :lol:
> 
> Btw, why are they called munchkins? Is it b/c of their shorter legs or just the type of breed they are?


thanks!!! It's my understanding they're Munchkins only because of shorter legs.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Mike said:


> Welcome to the forum! Marsh is adorable. All stretched out in the kitty bed is my favorite picture of him.
> 
> Before Jeanie and Julie get here, would you mind if I were to claim Marsh for my own? :wink: He would be happy, right here with Angel, Cujo, Mia, Twinkie, Stevie, Ray, Elly, Chaos and all the rest of the gang. Oh yes, and me, too! We could establish weekend visits for you, of course...
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike  I love that sleeping picture as well, i think most of all b/c he almost looks like a person with those short paws of his, alongside the body :lol: 

ROTFL @ suggestion... you understand of course, i'll never part with my mush  8)


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Welcome, welcome, welcome!!!!  What an absolutely breathtaking kitty! Marsh is beautiful! How could you not just hug n kiss him up! :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Huff, puff, whew.....Am I too late? Pant, pant! I'm here to claim that little Munchkin before Mike gets to it......OH! He's been here?  Well, I'm sure you have good judgment.  I know about Munchkins, because I'm a cyber friend to a Munchkin breeder. 

Marsh is a really handsome little boy! Well, he's actually beautiful, but I don't want to insult him or destroy his macho image!  Welcome to both of you. I'm sure we can learn from one another. I'm glad you've joined us.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Jeanie said:


> Huff, puff, whew.....Am I too late? Pant, pant! I'm here to claim that little Munchkin before Mike gets to it......OH! He's been here?  Well, I'm sure you have good judgment.  I know about Munchkins, because I'm a cyber friend to a Munchkin breeder.
> 
> Marsh is a really handsome little boy! Well, he's actually beautiful, but I don't want to insult him or destroy his macho image!  Welcome to both of you. I'm sure we can learn from one another. I'm glad you've joined us.


thanks jeanie  I dont' think you can ruin or spoil him anymore than i've already done, he already hears 'special', 'gorgeous', 'huggable', 'amazing', 'beautiful' at least 100 times a day


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I don't blame you! I was trying to think of an exotic name for Precious, my sealpoint. Well, she was so cute with her white face and dab of dark chocolate on her nose, I kept telling her how precious she was to me. Finally, I gave in and called her "Precious."


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Did you get that leopard print bed at Petco? 

I saw one just like that there and was going to get it but decided my bf is going to kill me if I buy them anymore beds. It was so soft and cute :!:


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

kitkat said:


> Did you get that leopard print bed at Petco?
> 
> I saw one just like that there and was going to get it but decided my bf is going to kill me if I buy them anymore beds. It was so soft and cute :!:


Yes!  That's Petco's bed, it was around $30-35, but worth it, since Marsh only likes to sleep on our big beds and chairs, so at least he has a space that he sort of calls his own. I have another pet bed that he hasn't come near <sigh> :? 

I'd recommend it, or at least you can buy it and see if your cat likes it. It's perfect for him to rest his head and curl up, the nice, big soft sides are just rigid enough to support the head


----------

